# I am so sick of my family :(



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I live one hour plain ride and 8 hour car ride from my family (mother and brothers) and I haven*t been there in about 7 years...this year though, I thought I*d be nice and go home to them for Christmas...but I really just want to stay home, because they don*t have any respect for my Baby. All they ever say is oh it*s just a little rat, oh it*s just a DOG, oh oh oh...I am so SICK of hearing the lack of respect from them ! Do they honestly think that I want to come then????? HAHA... I am beyond dissapointed with them...why are some people like that?? :foxes15:


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

It really feels so pointless to plan a trip and stress....when they behave like that ! They are so jealous of my little one! Because I put him over everyone !


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

And my mum says: can*t you just place him somewhere??? EHHHHH, I haven*t been away from my Baby in over 6 years, and I am not planing on it eighter !!! What is she thinking about saying this to me?? 

Sorry to post so much...I*m just so dissapointed


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

If I were you, I'd stay home with your puppy and friends who respect you both. Everyone deserves to be happy at Christmas.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

That is so sad


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry you're going thru this. This is the first Thanksgiving that I didn't celebrate with my dad and brother because of the same lack of respect. I was so hurt from so much they have done and didn't enjoy the day without them. Since life is so short, I swallowed my pride and called them the next morning and told them the hurt they caused. They did apologize and I look forward to spending the rest of the holidays with them. Some things can't be changed mainly because my dad is 70 years old and having issues with dementia or senility or something, so I have to try to overlook it. 
I've already disowned my poor mother. I haven't talked to her in 3 years. She lives 800 miles away. She suffers from manic depression, paranoid schizophrenic. I've tried to understand, but can't handle it.
I sympathize with you. Try to be a bigger, better person and do what's best for you.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

That's really sad, so sorry to hear your family isn't more respectful and supportive. If my family didn't want me to visit with my dog, then I wouldn't go! Especially for christmas. Dogs are family members too and I wouldn't want to spend the holidays without mine! I think if you find it too upsetting to visit them, maybe you should stay home. Considering you haven't been there for 7 years, I would have thought they would be nicer about it. :/


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

My family is the same way. I come from a farming family, where animals are used for a specific purpose, or they are a nuisance and "just animals and meant to be outside." 

My sister made a point to say to me REPEATEDLY (like I didn't get it the first time) that Stella was not invited to her house for Thanksgiving. I wasn't planning on taking her anyway, and had she only brought it up once it would have been a non-issue, but the fact that she said it every time we talked made ME feel unwelcome. 

If the travel had been further that we wouldn't been home the same night, we wouldn't have gone. I won't leave my furkids home alone for the holidays.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks so much for the support everyone !!! I*m so sad to hear that there is more people like that in this world  I mean...you don*t say to a person that her whole life is about her dog, that *it*s not your kid, it*s a dog * !!! NO, it is MY KID i answered...and she just kept going  What does she think she is? 

I think we will stay home, we have it best here


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I have a very dear friend, who I regard as my adoptive sister. But she doesn't like dogs, and has told me I can't bring them with me when I go to visit. It's her house, and she's perfectly entitled to keep it dog-free if she wants, but it puts me in a very difficult position. I love her, but I also love my dogs, and I don't want to have to choose between them. Its really hard.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Some people will never understand the bond we have with our dogs, and that is their loss sadly.
My dad is not keen on my dogs, my mum knows that if she wants to see me , then the dogs come too. The house is big enough that I can keep the dogs away from my dad, so we compromise. he will moan all Christmas, but it wouldn't be Christmas for me without my furry family.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

It is truly sad that the people we want to share time with the most during the glorious holiday seasons are the ones that break our hearts the most. I really hope that everyone that is going through something similar to this finds it in their heart to try to forgive and make amends or compromises to be able to enjoy the holidays to the fullest without any regrets.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

So sorry you have to put up with that. I hope you have a Merry Christmas anyway. Some people are just plain rude and uncaring. Let them know they hurt your feelings with the rude remarks.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I just talked to my mum and explained to her that he is my baby and my CHILD, even if she does not agree..I told her that no animal is more worth than others, even if it*s a dog or a monkey ! Like her hihi  She is so ignorant about life...Jesus...I*m so glad I*m not like her ! We will take a roadtrip to her and spend the holidays...my brother is picking us up and then we drive down there..I said I demand my own room with a key so I can get away from them when I have had enough  So then it*s ok, I can escape when I want too...Ai ai aiiiii whyyyyy can*t I just be hooooome hehehehe...I*m such a home person hehe..like it best at home in my cave with my Baby


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

And the only reason for doing this...out of my comfort zone...is that mum isn*t getting younger...and neighter am I  ai ai aiiii....Christmas is a sad time too hehe..brings up sad family business


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm so glad you called and made the effort to overcome the obstacles! The worst would be the regret that you never tried. It sounds like you really thought it through and found the way you can meet up but still have the time for you and Baby. Good job!!


----------



## DaintyDolly (Nov 25, 2013)

This sounds familiar to me but not about family. Some work colleagues recently overheard me talking to my best friend in our canteen about buying some things for my new puppy (We work together). One woman decided to shout 'why would you get a rat?! As if you can be bothered with one of THOSE disgusting things' I felt so angry & embarrassed that she did that in front of everyone. Chi's aren't for everyone, no. But to dog owners they become part of the family & I find it so rude and small minded of people to speak that way. It's your choice & your life so don't let others who are small minded and rude come in between you and what makes you happy. x 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Ahh hun so sorry that you feel uncoftable with your own family.


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm sorry so many people have family problems. I am very fortunate to be part of a very close family. We just spent four days down in Virginia Beach at my parents' for Thanksgiving. The dogs came too. With over 20 family members gathered at every holiday, it's good that we all get along. Romeo and Candi get all the attention they could ever want. Everyone likes to hold and cuddle with them and if course they just eat the attention right up.  Candi has even figured out that my 2 year old nephew is a great source for yummies. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

some people just dont know how great dogs are if they never had one or they just dont bond with them at all....it's a world of a difference in views. i have one person in my life who jokes about askin me if i ever want to get rid of Dex then he can take him and toss him into the highway...i mean..ummm..ok? either that or he says i'm goin to make bbq out of ur dog... -.- not a pet owner at all either...so i just roll my eyes and walk away


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the support ladies...and for sharing  I hope it will go smooth...ai ai aiiii, wish we where just staying home like usual


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

You know the old saying, Love me, Love My Dog. Nothing else to say really for me anyway.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

In my case, it's 2 of my adult daughters who are like that. They don't understand the deep bond that I and my husband have with our 3 chihuahuas, Calleigh, Faith & Timmy! They have actually accused me of loving my dogs and putting them first above them! Ironically they both have dogs and cats! But one daughter, well.....dogs don't last very long around her. She always gets rid of them after awhile for one reason or another! I don't think she really bonds with them. My other daughter believes we should just put our chihuahuas in a kennel when we come visit her.:foxes15: Last summer she finally accepted it that when we go to her house, the dogs come with us. But they had to stay in their pens while there. Wasn't the best but it was better than a strange kennel somewhere! We live in Florida and my kids live in Indiana, so it's not a little thing to drive cross country for a visit. What they don't understand I suppose is the strong bonds we all have with our chis!:love4:


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Some people just do get how Important our chis are to us... Im sorry your family is so mean


----------

